# Juwel internal filter???



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a Juwel aquarium that is about 33" X 16" x 18". The tank is quite old and came as a gift. To get to my point - there is an internal filter with it but it's just a square box with nothing in it. Can anybody tell me what goes in the box - pictures would be helpful. I'm guessing it holds the heater, filter media and some sort of pump.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## guyver (Jun 27, 2009)

*filter*

If you know the model number put it in google it will tell you the pump size you need all jewel filter have heater and half a dozen ish filter sponges


----------



## taylor89 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've got an old one of these lying around. If the pump part just slides in the top? Lemme kno n u can have it


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

If you have trouble getting the bits you could as I did with my Jewel the same as yours, cut the fixed filter out and use a normal internal filter:2thumb:


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

take it out and throw an internal in there....


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

They are good filters...But......really difficult to clean and when you take the media out...lots of dirt goes flying in the water. I bought my Juwel tanks new - 260 and 350 corner.......after 2 months - I took them out to make like a lil easier....and to give my fish a bit more space.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

BexyBabes said:


> take it out and throw an internal in there....


 
seconded : victory:


----------



## defi (Sep 17, 2009)

cbarnes1987 said:


> seconded : victory:


Thirded


----------



## dragonsnake (Jan 17, 2010)

:censor::censor::censor::censor: juwel internal filters:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

How odd - I got given a juwel tank & filter at the weekend as well! Can anyone recommend a decent filter I can get instead of the Juwel one? Its a 2x1x1 foot tank & I want some ikkle tropical fish in it like neon tetras or guppys (in case that makes a difference to what filter I need?) 

Preferably under £30 or I will just spend £20 on the new filter sponges & make do with the Juwel one : victory:

Sorry for hijacking :blush:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Kelly88 said:


> How odd - I got given a juwel tank & filter at the weekend as well! Can anyone recommend a decent filter I can get instead of the Juwel one? Its a 2x1x1 foot tank


A fluval 2 will be fine for that size tank:2thumb: Shop around though as the price of them various a lot.


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## dyzan8 (Nov 16, 2009)

Kelly88 said:


> How odd - I got given a juwel tank & filter at the weekend as well! Can anyone recommend a decent filter I can get instead of the Juwel one? Its a 2x1x1 foot tank & I want some ikkle tropical fish in it like neon tetras or guppys (in case that makes a difference to what filter I need?)
> 
> Preferably under £30 or I will just spend £20 on the new filter sponges & make do with the Juwel one : victory:
> 
> Sorry for hijacking :blush:



If you already have the juwel filter just leave it in there. I kept mine in and just put plants in front of it so you cant see it. It does work fine....


----------

